# My 97 GXE



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

Finally got pics:

Before:
Only have new wheels and tires. 17" Niche Shok Road Wheels wrapped in Yokohama AVS ES100's.

http://www.imagestation.com/mypictu...64d84ad4063c98b/f77ddd58.jpg&caption=imgp3343

Now:

Added VIS CF Hood, Clear corners, Chrome Halos, and CF Taillights. In the process of debadging and shaving the moldings. R32 Body Kit, Window tint, Tokico Shocks, GC Coilovers, and Custom GA16DE Turbo Kit being added this week. Also, getting rid of the brown interior and changing to black and silver.

http://www.imagestation.com/mypictu...fddd61cbde37276/f77de7f5.jpg&caption=imgp3563

http://www.imagestation.com/mypictu...e611daf88611f0f/f77ded95.jpg&caption=imgp3570

http://www.imagestation.com/mypictu...ee1f83ba6b53a59/f77def39.jpg&caption=imgp3564

http://www.imagestation.com/mypictu...26911b6153026b7/f77def43.jpg&caption=imgp3574


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking better


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its looking pretty good... im not feeling the wheels and the tails but i like what youve done with her.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

DROP_THAT_BITCH! haha comin alog man


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Any plans for strengthening your auto tranny?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks nice. just need a back center panel to match the black altezzas.

and on the corners you can find a better choice that matches it better. 

but other than that good job ! keep up the good work.

oh yea ... drop that sucka :thumbup:


----------

